# Sex is way more work than its worth



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative. 


lmfao at sex. fuck women


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


----------



## fukmylyf (May 10, 2020)

try men


----------



## Krezo (May 10, 2020)

Can't relate


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lmfao at sex. _fuck _women


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 10, 2020)

T.sex haver


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 10, 2020)

Try penis.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 10, 2020)

@Amnesia get a wife


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (May 10, 2020)

Being worshipped by women is worlds better than sex, LTRs or ONS. Looksmax to the point where you can assemble and army of orbiters and have them worship you like you’re some sort of cult leader


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> fuck women


but they won't let me


----------



## BigBiceps (May 10, 2020)

Finally someone who I can relate to regarding sex. My current gfs pussy gets too wet during sex as well, so I don't bother eating her out. Problem is tho, that there is not much friction so I can't coom.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


sometimes I think you are getting paid by porndude too, you can fuck most foids you like but still prefer your hand jfl


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 10, 2020)

I'm just looksmaxing to mog
sex is just a plus


----------



## jackthenerd (May 10, 2020)

This is why you want to have a small dick. Once you realize the real dickpill, it's brutal. You wanna be able to just slip it in and do quickies without having to put in the work. If you have a big dick, you're a slave to hard labour of foreplay for life.. Have fun bro.


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> sometimes I think you are getting paid by porndude too, you can fuck most foids you like but still prefer your hand jfl


I just find dirty talk exhausting and cringe yet its a MUST to rlly get women turned on. I also think the dominant stuff is fake like spanking her grabbing her hair slapping her making her get on her knees and suck me off. Like exerting power over someone does nothing for me YET AGAIN women love it.

I luiterally only get pleasure from the orgasm itself, yet that comes at the very end after all this other shit beforehand.

Why not just skip to that part and get it over with with porn, much easier and enjoyable for me


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 10, 2020)

Agree to some extinct 
I don't really go down I prefer 69 then 

Or tell her to touch the clit when fucking


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> This is why you want to have a small dick. Once you realize the real dickpill, it's brutal. You wanna be able to just slip it in and do quickies without having to put in the work. If you have a big dick, you're a slave to hard labour of foreplay for life.. Have fun bro.


This is what I thought, that for women its kinda the same as for us. The physical sensation is what gets them off. Its not

Its whole encompassing of the mood, the dominance of u, the dirty talk, the feeling of submitting, all this is like 75 percent for them, the actual stimulation of their clit is not even half of it


----------



## Tylermax (May 10, 2020)

Definitely a copy pasted comment straight coming off xvideos.com


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is what I thought, that for women its kinda the same as for us. The physical sensation is what gets them off. Its not
> 
> Its whole encompassing of the modd, the dominance of u, the dirty talk, the feeling of submitting, all this is like 75 percent for them, the actual stimulation of their clit is not even half of it


Very true 
The psychological part is the biggest part
They want to be told, what to do, when to do it and how to do it

Makes sex with different girls feel much alike just a different look lol


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 10, 2020)

why do all this? just take the girl and fuck her hard, choke her, slap her 
if ur chad u dont need foreplay


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 10, 2020)

sex is not about the feeling it gives, it about the realization of a necessity

water is not that awesome either, but you need it


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> sex is not about the feeling it gives, it about the realization of a necessity
> 
> water is not that awesome either, but you need it


I always HATED when ppl say sex is a necessity ITS FUCKING NOT. NO UR NOT GUUNNA FUCKING DIE IF U NEVER GET LAID.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I always HATED when ppl say sex is a necessity ITS FUCKING NOT. NO UR NOT GUUNNA FUCKING DIE IF U NEVER GET LAID.


actually you will

you'll go crazy shoot up a place and kys after


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 10, 2020)

Incels will never experience any of this jfl at you sex havers reading tutorial guides on what to do after you enter her


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 10, 2020)

Sex in it self is overrated by a fuck ton
It's the validation and the dopamine I crave not the actual sex act
It's knowing i fucked a girl many men couldn't - that's the part I like
But without fucking you will never be sure because girls will be manipulative to get orbitors etc.
The sex seems repetitive in many ways


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 10, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Finally someone who I can relate to regarding sex. My current gfs pussy gets too wet during sex as well, so I don't bother eating her out. Problem is tho, that there is not much friction so I can't coom.


>I will never fuck a tight 16 year old


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 10, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> I'm just looksmaxing to mog
> sex is just a plus


federer mogs nadal tbh


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 10, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> federer mogs nadal tbh


federer is a bitch for nadal look


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 10, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> federer is a bitch for nadal look
> View attachment 400347







gigachad


----------



## john2 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


No homo, but how many minutes do you last whenever you have sex?


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

john2 said:


> No homo, but how many minutes do you last whenever you have sex?


I can last a very long time


----------



## rawdogprince (May 10, 2020)

pussy is gross but i still need a woman's love and affection 
also do men actually do all that during sex?? lol. i just lie there and let her suck/ride me. occasionally i will fuck her from behind. she will cum if she wants to. you dont need to be a cringelord choking her and calling her cumslut.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (May 10, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> sometimes I think you are getting paid by porndude too, you can fuck most foids you like but still prefer your hand jfl


This, I am seriously starting to think that Amnesia is developing homosexual tendencies. Literally majority of his threads are about him going on a crusade against sex, I mean what the fuck is wrong with this dude, if I looked like him I would just leave this forum and go pound some thick slut.


----------



## Hector (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I just find dirty talk exhausting and cringe yet its a MUST to rlly get women turned on. I also think the dominant stuff is fake like spanking her grabbing her hair slapping her making her get on her knees and suck me off. Like exerting power over someone does nothing for me YET AGAIN women love it.
> 
> I luiterally only get pleasure from the orgasm itself, yet that comes at the very end after all this other shit beforehand.
> 
> Why not just skip to that part and get it over with with porn, much easier and enjoyable for me


If you seek orgasm feeling give a try to heroin LOL


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> This, I am seriously starting to think that Amnesia is developing homosexual tendencies. Literally majority of his threads are about him going on a crusade against sex, I mean what the fuck is wrong with this dude, if I looked like him I would just leave this forum and go pound some thick slut.


I'm just venting that I finally achieve easy sex through surgeries and looksmaxxing and tens of thousands of dollars only to find out that it's really not a big deal


----------



## EktoPlasma (May 10, 2020)

You nailed it. Luckily I have a gf that is fine with just using lube and if she doesn't cum it is not that big of a deal


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

And if u think, ehh fuck that if you're gl enough you dont have to put much effort into it for her to enjoy it.

YOU ARE FUCKING WRONG

There will always be a guy out there just as Gl as you AND willing to pull her hair for hours and slap her ass and say just the right dirty amount of things into her ear while running his large fingers down her back stroking her nipples at the same time.

You will get laid a few times by her off ur GL alone, but she will get bored of u and go to that other man who abuses her just the way she wants. Your ego will forever be scarred knowing she picked another over u 

U will go back to ur mirror and look at urself saying its ok, its ok, cause looks are the only thing that matters.... r right, all u need is looks. Thats what PSL told me


----------



## MewingJBP (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women



Chad doesn't t have to do any of that, only subhumans need to do this


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Chad doesn't t have to do any of that, only subhumans need to do this


I used to think that too


----------



## CristianT (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


in my case my ex was like a fucking corpse, she literally didnt put any effort while we were fucking, she was just staying on bed like a cadaver and waiting for me to do all the fucking work. After 30-40 minutes I was sooo exhausted and I was also like: bitch why i have to do all the work and you just wait for me to fuck you?

Well... guess what.




I dumped her. 

Now I jerk off from time to time. I have 1 month since I fapped last time. I don't feel the need to fap anymore nor to make sex, it's all in your mind, don't let brain control you, you need to control the brain.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 10, 2020)

I mean im an Incel but damn these posts make it seem like sex is weird as fuck if your not DOM chad.
And my stupid brain cant shut down betabuxxing thoughts....


----------



## Patient A (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I always HATED when ppl say sex is a necessity ITS FUCKING NOT. NO UR NOT GUUNNA FUCKING DIE IF U NEVER GET LAID.


You don’t realise what you’ve got till it’s gone. And it doesn’t always settle into your thick skull immediately.

besides, looksmaxing is also about general treatment from everyone, not just pussy.

Believe it or not but life isn’t just about pussy.

There is plenty of shit to do in life and you set your own goals, try to get them and move onto the next.

or if this whole thing is just about the feeling of an orgasm not being a long enough intense high then literally just try smoking heroin. It’s the best high you can get. You can do it every now and again or all the time. Just don’t cry like a bitch when you suddenly realise there is more to life than heroin you moron.

inb4 you dumb down everything I just said to be about heroin stfu


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 10, 2020)

Why not just fuck her and than get another foid?


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 10, 2020)

Virgin slayer vs chad coomer


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 10, 2020)

this is true only for psl 4 to 6 men.
chad puts 0 effort in. and incel knows better than to even try.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 10, 2020)

rawdogprince said:


> pussy is gross but i still need a woman's love and affection
> also do men actually do all that during sex?? lol. i just lie there and let her suck/ride me. occasionally i will fuck her from behind. she will cum if she wants to. you dont need to be a cringelord choking her and calling her cumslut.


Weren't you the one that paid like $200 for a 5/10 hooker?


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

Patient A said:


> You don’t realise what you’ve got till it’s gone. And it doesn’t always settle into your thick skull immediately.
> 
> besides, looksmaxing is also about general treatment from everyone, not just pussy.
> 
> ...


Ive been thirsty for pussy and now rolling in it. I have seen both perspectives of being uglier and GL so I actually do know what you're talking about. 

And yes looksmaxxing is about way more than pussy. And when u say set goals and achieve them. Well my current goal rn has been to become good at sex now that I can get it easy. This is where this rant came from, the realization that the effort isnt worth it (for me.)


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 10, 2020)

I hate women ngl

seen so many hot girls with psl3 NT guys with twink frames its almost comical. Ive lost my need of validation when i know the slut has been with tons of cucks before me

and i have a low sex drive cuz of juice

i just want to dominate sluts and slap them


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ive been thirsty for pussy and now rolling in it. I have seen both perspectives of being uglier and GL so I actually do know what you're talking about.
> 
> And yes looksmaxxing is about way more than pussy. And when u say set goals and achieve them. Well my current goal rn has been to become good at sex now that I can get it easy. This is where this rant came from, the realization that the effort isnt worth it (for me.)


CONVERT TO ISLAM. Islam is always right. Mankind is never satisifed enough.


----------



## Amnesia (May 10, 2020)

*Actually its more of just how much more I learn about what actually turns females on the more I dont want anything to do with them*

whatever


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (May 10, 2020)

Imagine wanting to have sex for having an orgasm and not for the validation/dopamine rush to do what a lot of men can only think with ease.
Can't relate I'm ascending for that reasons not to GeT LaID


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 10, 2020)

first who wouldnt like it to assert dominanc exceot for low t men.

Second i really cant comprehend how a straight male would go down on a women knowing she has had multiple partners before( may be just a few nights before).
Aside from being cuckish you also dont know whether she is clean or not especially if she "enjoys" life and have another guy every few weeks.

The women you get are in their mid 20's right? 
Idk why you feel that way tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe.


Aspiecels on suicide watch rn


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 10, 2020)

Lmfao bro you are my looksmax cope and example. When I see posts like this part of my soul dies cause I'd kill my neighbour to get your PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> in my case my ex was like a fucking corpse, she literally didnt put any effort while we were fucking, she was just staying on bed like a cadaver and waiting for me to do all the fucking work. After 30-40 minutes I was sooo exhausted and I was also like: bitch why i have to do all the work and you just wait for me to fuck you?
> 
> Well... guess what.
> 
> ...


doing NeverFap rn will not fap till death tbh


----------



## Patient A (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Actually its more of just how much more I learn about what actually turns females on the more I dont want anything to do with them*
> 
> whatever


makes sense

How about you just do whatever the fuck you want instead of bending yourself backwards for some degenerate wet holes?

ask yourself do you need to do things you don’t like? If you don’t then what the fuck are you doing.

I hope one day you will find a non degenerate hole to put your peepee into and that you keep setting new goals

tbh tbh tbh


----------



## needsolution (May 10, 2020)

jfl people on here would sell their entire families for pussy

Im not getting this urge either, im happy with myself and dont need female


----------



## Kade (May 10, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Chad doesn't t have to do any of that, only subhumans need to do this


retarded greycel misses the entire point of the thread, and life in general


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (May 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> And if u think, ehh fuck that if you're gl enough you dont have to put much effort into it for her to enjoy it.
> 
> YOU ARE FUCKING WRONG
> 
> ...


Thanks for speaking some sense in this fucking forum


needsolution said:


> jfl people on here would sell their entire families for pussy
> 
> Im not getting this urge either, im happy with myself and dont need female


Pussy is hard to get when you aren’t a PSL god or universally good looking and believe looks are EVERYTHING so I’m not surprised that copers here are desperate for sex


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 10, 2020)

@Amnesia if you don't mind me asking, what is your approx slay count?
Like 50+, 100+?

Just want to know how many slays it takes before the novelty wore off


----------



## lonelystoner (May 10, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> View attachment 400297


Reeeee!


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 11, 2020)

Yeah if you arent Chad


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 11, 2020)

Post nut clarity hit hard huh


----------



## Pussyslayer (May 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> And if u think, ehh fuck that if you're gl enough you dont have to put much effort into it for her to enjoy it.
> 
> YOU ARE FUCKING WRONG
> 
> ...


Humans always want the next best thing they don't have bro. Ultimately it's self satisfaction from non materialistic things that matters the most. For example the feeling you get from helping others in need, charity work, having a family with values and virtues and just believing in a life long goal. Why do you think people like Bill gates are doing so much charity work and live life almost like a normal person. It's the poor and low class who like to flaunt and show off materialistic things. Religion isn't always right but if you follow it and understand it, you'll likely turn out a good person.


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (May 11, 2020)

Foreplay is for betabuxxers


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 11, 2020)

Jfl at this whole thread.
Porn definitely fried your brain.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 11, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Jfl at this whole thread.
> Porn definitely fried your brain.



I cant help but feeling its also got to do with him being 5'10.

For him to really dominate a woman takes more effort than a 6'2 guy.

There's a reason why women like relationships with tall guys. Must be more effortless.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 11, 2020)

Muh Chad,op is gl greycels.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (May 11, 2020)

It’ll always feel better to finish inside a warm, wet pussy than to your own hands.


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 11, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> It’ll always feel better to finish inside a warm, wet pussy than to your own hands.


nothing beats dem sugarwalls

nothing


BigBiceps said:


> Finally someone who I can relate to regarding sex. My current gfs pussy gets too wet during sex as well, so I don't bother eating her out. Problem is tho, that there is not much friction so I can't coom.


might be death grip

that or your dick is too small for her / her pussy is too loose for you


----------



## MewingJBP (May 11, 2020)

LMAO you can fuck like johnny sins for all I care she will still want different men you can't beat novelty and coolidge effect


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 11, 2020)

*chad just whips it out and starts rutting like an animal*

*foreplay is for cucks, she doesnt even give a fuck girls just want face down ass up while getting dicked down like a piece of meat from a superior speciman*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (May 11, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> T.sex haver


----------



## pisslord (May 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> eating her out


Ugh...


----------



## Bewusst (May 11, 2020)

Just watch Connor Murphy's video 'God' bro. Just be enlightened bro. Just let go off of these ego attachments and make her cum without touching her bro.


----------



## Amnesia (May 11, 2020)

My main point is that there is always a guy out there that is as or better looking than u and willing to put MORE effort into pleasing ur girl and she will eventually seek him out.

There is no such thing as long term attraction even for GL men. This is what humanity is about, eventually everyone gets bored having sex with the same person.


----------



## MewingJBP (May 11, 2020)

Why is this shit thread sticky?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My main point is that there is always a guy out there that is as or better looking than u and willing to put MORE effort into pleasing ur girl and she will eventually seek him out.
> 
> There is no such thing as long term attraction even for GL men. This is what humanity is about, eventually everyone gets bored having sex with the same person.



Women are macchivellean as fuck 

I bet when u got those surgeries u thought they'd care about your cute lil cheekbones. That they'd think you're so special because of your face.

Well, if they can get another one that's better, or on a taller guy, they will discard you like you never existed 

Such is the experience of a man. We're all disposable. Some of us may have more than others- but for what? To serve nature and then be its cruel joke, as it eventually flushes us.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Why is this shit thread sticky?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 11, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> first who wouldnt like it to assert dominanc exceot for low t men.


I have top 5% natural T levels and I feel completely the same as Amnesia in this. (slav ogre look)



> Second i really cant comprehend how a straight male would go down on a women knowing she has had multiple partners before( may be just a few nights before).
> Aside from being cuckish you also dont know whether she is clean or not especially if she "enjoys" life and have another guy every few weeks.


You are accusing others of being gay when you are thinking of the other men she has fucked before you when you have sex with her lol.



> The women you get are in their mid 20's right?
> Idk why you feel that way tbh.


?!
I have had sex with teens aswell and it was the same.

I think it has to do with society trying to brainwash us into seeing women as equals. If you naturally disrespect women in your life, which is logical since they are dumb and weak, dominating them and handling them properly in bed comes natural to you. It's what you essentially do in your daily life aswell when you are not fucking them.

But in cucked western society we have to treat women with extra care like they are made of glass. So then when you fuck them they suddenly want you to completely dominate them and treat them like a dirty weak slut. But then your mind is like coping hard since you are not used to this.

Only way to fix this is to have sex every day for hours so treating women like dirty useless sluts becomes a natural part of life and it starts draining less energy.

Alternative is islammaxxing.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


>


vp-pokémon-»-searching-for-posts-with-the-image-50724098-1.png


----------



## crosshold (May 11, 2020)

i actually like the whole experience of sex. i enjoy getting her off more than i enjoy getting myself off. i also dont really care for getting my dick sucked lol


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


>


----------



## Jamal2222 (May 11, 2020)

. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.



Wish it was longer lol


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (May 11, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Why is this shit thread sticky?


*MewingJBP
Apprentice*
JoinedJan 25, 2020
Posts277
Reputation270











*Amnesia
Women DO Approach*
JoinedMar 28, 2019
Posts4,015
Reputation11,320


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 11, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I have top 5% natural T levels and I feel completely the same as Amnesia in this. (slav ogre look)
> 
> 
> You are accusing others of being gay when you are thinking of the other men she has fucked before you when you have sex with her lol.
> ...


You dont understand. 
Idc if she has had sex with others before(if its just a pump and dump for me) but who the fuck would put his mouth on the same place multiple guys had their dicks before.

Also its embarassing and you would lose a part of your masculinity in certain societies if they would know.

Its pretty cucked tbh.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 11, 2020)

Till u have feelings


----------



## Aesthetic (May 11, 2020)

You speak like every girl is sexually the same and likes the same stuff. Sex is overrated and sloppy with a girl you arent sexually compatible with. If you prefer jerking off then fuckign a girl at this point you are either an aspie when it comes to dirty talk etc or havent found a girl you are sexually compatible with. Yeh you need to put some effort in but if you dont find stuff like dominating, spanking, choking and dirty talk fun then idk what you do find fun lmao. That stuff is the basic vanilla stuff at this day and age

Me and my first gf had horrible sex, the things i liked she didnt like and the things she liked i didnt like. But me and my second gf had great sexual chemistry and fucked good. That shit is 10x better then jerking off.

TL;DR = Yes sex is overrated and you have to put alot of effort in, but it is way more fun then jerking off if you are sexually compatible.


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 11, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> View attachment 400297



What video is this from?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 11, 2020)

*jfl at this kuk complaing about having sex IM PSL 6 CHAD SEX IS SO HARD FUUUUUUUUCK STFU UPPPP FUUUUUUCK*


Aesthetic said:


> TL;DR = Yes sex is overrated and you have to put alot of effort in, but it is way more fun then jerking off if you are sexually compatible.


take my updooterino wholesome content


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My main point is that there is always a guy out there that is as or better looking than u and willing to put MORE effort into pleasing ur girl and she will eventually seek him out.
> 
> There is no such thing as long term attraction even for GL men. This is what humanity is about, eventually everyone gets bored having sex with the same person.


Whats your dick size?


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 11, 2020)

thats why we have each other.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 11, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Why is this shit thread sticky?


looks halo


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 402542


꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD ꞉DDDDDD


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I just find dirty talk exhausting and cringe yet its a MUST to rlly get women turned on. I also think the dominant stuff is fake like spanking her grabbing her hair slapping her making her get on her knees and suck me off. *Like exerting power over someone does nothing for me YET AGAIN women love it.*
> 
> I luiterally only get pleasure from the orgasm itself, yet that comes at the very end after all this other shit beforehand.
> 
> Why not just skip to that part and get it over with with porn, much easier and enjoyable for me


You need to reconsider, it is extremely fun, unless you have tried?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> . All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it was longer lol


I'm guessing you're a circumcised cuck to say something like this.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 12, 2020)

I just want my oneitis


----------



## Patient A (May 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My main point is that there is always a guy out there that is as or better looking than u and willing to put MORE effort into pleasing ur girl and she will eventually seek him out.
> 
> There is no such thing as long term attraction even for GL men. This is what humanity is about, eventually everyone gets bored having sex with the same person.


That’s why no sex before marriage was a thing.


----------



## majorcope (May 12, 2020)

View attachment 400305


----------



## Lars2210 (May 12, 2020)

Idk how ppl don’t fuk with foreplay esp the aggressive type 
I see an ass tooted up & a switch literally turns on that’s makes me want to split it in half


----------



## Hated subhuman (May 12, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Can't relate


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 12, 2020)

You have bad sex then. If you can't enjoy sex with a woman you either had dead fish for partners or might be the Gay. Does this picture turn you on?


Spoiler: Big Black C


----------



## Cali Yuga (May 12, 2020)

imagine caring about making the girl cum


----------



## TitusA (May 12, 2020)

Hector said:


> If you seek orgasm feeling give a try to heroin LOL


True lol once you've done any semi-hard drug sex is nothing in comparison.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 12, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I'm guessing you're a circumcised cuck to say something like this.


----------



## Finalchad (May 12, 2020)

i had a gf that would wet her pants just from french kissing. you could fuck her any time without much(any) foreplay.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (May 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


cope


----------



## Ritalincel (May 12, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> cope


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 13, 2020)

ngl, @Amnesia is one of the few users that has truly ascended while not being a fucking autist.
I've said it since I registered, sex is not that worth it, considering how much effort it takes. Being good lookinh and getting treated better while having constant validation from everyone is what looksmaxing should be about.


----------



## Amnesia (May 13, 2020)

TitusA said:


> True lol once you've done any semi-hard drug sex is nothing in comparison.


Yeah I heard heroin is insane


----------



## TitusA (May 13, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah I heard heroin is insane


Never tried it and never would. But even weak opiates leak tramadol feel better thn sex tbh orgasm extended over 2 hours rather thn 5 seconds with none of the effort before. Nvm coke and stimulant drugs.


----------



## Schizoidcel (May 13, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Finally someone who I can relate to regarding sex. My current gfs pussy gets too wet during sex as well, so I don't bother eating her out. Problem is tho, that there is not much friction so I can't coom.



Get on nofap/noporn and when you actually fap use a light grip because our hands are more stimulating than a vagina.


----------



## BigBiceps (May 13, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> Get on nofap/noporn and when you actually fap use a light grip because our hands are more stimulating than a vagina.


Nah, I've been on nofap and only effect it had on me was that when I got laid after 2 months of celibacy, my cock refused to get up. I literally needed to wank my half hard cock home, and nut a few times and now I have rock hard erections again. And besides, why would I deny myself the pleasure of intense orgasms to get something mildly satisfying in return? No thanks.


----------



## Chad1212 (May 13, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> fuck women


I wish I could


----------



## Claire Violet (May 13, 2020)

Are you looking for some young dick OP? Why are you active on this teenage site?


----------



## Subhuman trash (May 13, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> T.sex haver


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (May 14, 2020)

Try living as a PSL 2 truecel like me then


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 14, 2020)

what the fuck is this bluepilled bullshit you just spewed


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (May 14, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Finally someone who I can relate to regarding sex. My current gfs pussy gets too wet during sex as well, so I don't bother eating her out. *Problem is tho, that there is not much friction so I can't coom*.



Lost it at this one. So true


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (May 14, 2020)

ClintWit60 said:


> You have bad sex then. If you can't enjoy sex with a woman you either had dead fish for partners or might be the Gay. Does this picture turn you on?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Black C
> ...


mogs me


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 15, 2020)

Jfl @ cope from this larping faggot
Smashing the pussy of a bitch you really attracted to is 100 times better than choking your dick at a video of two cunts fucking each other


----------



## lasthope (May 15, 2020)

TitusA said:


> Never tried it and never would. But even weak opiates leak tramadol feel better thn sex tbh orgasm extended over 2 hours rather thn 5 seconds with none of the effort before. Nvm coke and stimulant drugs.


So tramadol is good when you barley last one minute?


----------



## Virgincel (May 15, 2020)

I don't care, I need to experience it at least once before I die/rope


----------



## TitusA (May 15, 2020)

lasthope said:


> So tramadol is good when you barley last one minute?


You're post doesn't even make sense. I'm not talking about having sex on drugs.


----------



## Oxiracetam (May 15, 2020)

Pre-workout + gym with the boys is better imo


----------



## ScuffedCel (May 15, 2020)

ok chad


----------



## fellofix (May 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is what I thought, that for women its kinda the same as for us. The physical sensation is what gets them off. Its not
> 
> Its whole encompassing of the mood, the dominance of u, the dirty talk, the feeling of submitting, all this is like 75 percent for them, the actual stimulation of their clit is not even half of it


cope with this "women are enlightened beings of delicacy", women dont give a fuck about "the mood", in the mind of a woman, Chad > everything


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is what I thought, that for women its kinda the same as for us. The physical sensation is what gets them off. Its not
> 
> Its whole encompassing of the mood, the dominance of u, the dirty talk, the feeling of submitting, all this is like 75 percent for them, the actual stimulation of their clit is not even half of it



You gotta realize though that men under chadlite don't even get in the door to do this dirty talk, dominance/submission type stuff.


If you are not her ideal looks standards, then trying to be dominant is repulsive to her.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 18, 2020)

imagine putting your cock inside a girl and keep bouncing your ass. too much work.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 18, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Schizoidcel said:
> 
> 
> > Get on nofap/noporn and when you actually fap use a light grip because our hands are more stimulating than a vagina.


----------



## Wolfie (May 19, 2020)

Worse part about nofap is trying not to ejaculate the first 5 seconds when having sex


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 19, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> Worse part about nofap is trying not to ejaculate the first 5 seconds when having sex


who cares tbh. One session of sex lasts like 4-5 hours, you coom many times. If first time is fast you will take longer second/third time, etc.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Selfahate (May 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


What if the girl fucks you instead


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women



Hahaha this is so fkin true. The logical thing is to just jerk off to premium porn sites


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 23, 2020)

Claire Violet said:


> View attachment 405836
> 
> Are you looking for some young dick OP? Why are you active on this teenage site?



These sites were never designed for young teens. Us oldcels were here first, since the PUAh / sluthate days. you little teenybopper tik-tok loving fags are clueless about everything in life.


----------



## honky (May 23, 2020)

The best sex I've ever had was getting a massage with a happy ending from a 50 year old Russian woman.


----------



## Robocok (May 23, 2020)

This thread is low t af. I love seducing women and making them moan with my fat cock.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 24, 2020)

I somewhat understand OPs point

This is only true for girls who are shit in bed though (most of them)

When you get a real nympho who fuks like an animal it's worth it

That's not even accounting for the great ego boost you get from another notch either way


----------



## Posmo (May 25, 2020)

My big realization was a year ago with a plate I’d been fucking and the sex was good—


we’re chilling on the bed, I put my arm around her neck and slowly tighten my grip into a rear naked choke-not enough to choke her put close. I start biting her upper back and neck a little and she’s moaning. So I take her hand and place it on cock over my pants, I’m already chubbin so she digs it out and starts jerking fervently. All this time I’m just chilling watching her squirm around, and I can’t help but notice the choke hold is getting her soaking wet. I tighten the grip and she jerks faster. Now I look down at her pussy and with my other hand I feel it—it’s so puffed and wet from just choking her and having her jerk me. Like she’s about to come. I tighten even more, cause now I want to confirm my theory. She starts to protest verbally and try to squirm out, but all the while her pussy is heaving and ready to come. Now she’s begging me to bend her over. Should’ve just choked the Bitch out but I gave in, flipped her around and three strokes in she comes on my dick.

not your standard method of getting a girl off but it confirmed what I had already thought about their fucked up masochistic sex wiring


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 25, 2020)

Worst is women generally want to be treated like whores but I'm a passionate fucker @Amnesia

Acting like a dominant gorilla in the bed will legit get her wet as fuck


Posmo said:


> My big realization was a year ago with a plate I’d been fucking and the sex was good—


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm just venting that I finally achieve easy sex through surgeries and looksmaxxing and tens of thousands of dollars only to find out that it's really not a big deal


Sex, is like money.
If you don't have any, you can think of nothing else.
And when you have enough of it, it stops to matter.


----------



## lonelystoner (May 27, 2020)

Patient A said:


> You don’t realise what you’ve got till it’s gone. And it doesn’t always settle into your thick skull immediately.
> 
> besides, looksmaxing is also about general treatment from everyone, not just pussy.
> 
> ...


I really want to looksmaxxx and ascend just to get validation and great looks from people. I want to stroke my ego. Then, I want pussy. Good looking people live life in easy mode


----------



## GigaMog (May 27, 2020)

Finalchad said:


> i had a gf that would wet her pants just from french kissing. you could fuck her any time without much(any) foreplay.


Ok Chad


----------



## Finalchad (May 27, 2020)

GigaMog said:


> Ok Chad


It was her, not me


----------



## robtical (May 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


"4 seconds of orgasm" is cutcel. uncutcel enjoy every stroke.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (May 29, 2020)

Coolidge effect + hedonic adaptation

hookup culture is flawed but it's the only way since no whore over 16 is worth the time


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Coolidge effect + hedonic adaptation
> 
> hookup culture is flawed but it's the only way since no whore over 16 is worth the time


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinhead (May 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> And if u think, ehh fuck that if you're gl enough you dont have to put much effort into it for her to enjoy it.
> 
> YOU ARE FUCKING WRONG
> 
> ...



good you've come to your senses tbh

like if you're a PSL 6.5 and want to bang 6s and 6.5s you need the ENTIRE package in 2020 because there are ALWAYS looksmatched guys to the girl you're tryna fuck where you live. There isn't EVER not guys in your looks range who are TALLER with a BIGGER DICK and a FATTER wallet who are also willing to go the extra mile in bed to pound the living fuck out of her guts. And they live where you live. They exist in numbers larger than you could imagine (if sub chad)

Gotta bust on command fuck on command and be a literal sperm fountain in 2020

and it's only 2020 boyos this shit's only going to get WORSE in every way. EVERY WAY.

This is the true black pill of how fucked society is.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 31, 2020)

Sex dont matter inkwell
-low libido Chad , 2020


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 1, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 434279


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 439156


Why are you like this?


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 7, 2020)

@Amnesia have u ever been in love after becoming chad?


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Jun 7, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Being worshipped by women is worlds better than sex, LTRs or ONS. Looksmax to the point where you can assemble and army of orbiters and have them worship you like you’re some sort of cult leader



Legit , it is even better than having sex.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 8, 2020)

STFU CUNT, YOU FUCK GIRLS AND THEY'RE ATTRACTED TO YOU

I WOULD GIVE ANYTHING TO HAVE A GIRL KISS ME AND THERE ARE FUCKING CHADS COMPLAINING ABOUT SEX HERE UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## VisageVotarian (Jun 10, 2020)

you need to stop bangin random sluts you feel nothing for, they're basically blowup dolls for you at this point. find you a girl you actually like so you can get that rush of epinephrine, endorphins & serotonin going. if she ain't giving you that butterfly in your stomach feeling, move it along


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 14, 2020)

Can't relate, I don't even do foreplay or anything. If you look good enough, YOU are the foreplay.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 15, 2020)

But it's 100000x more worth working a bit for sex instead of watching porn. Women become your porn and that's kinda lifefuel


----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Being worshipped by women is worlds better than sex, LTRs or ONS. Looksmax to the point where you can assemble and army of orbiters and have them worship you like you’re some sort of cult leader


JFL. literally what women do: attracting hordes of beta simp orbitors, why should we not do the same?


----------



## italian2001 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes but how does Amnesia look?

Pic plz


----------



## Over (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Yes but how does Amnesia look?
> 
> Pic plz


Here this is from his tiktok account


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 21, 2020)

have you tried touching a girls butthole while having sex? I've heard that if you achieve that you will be forever happy, but I've yet to loose the vcard so can't tell for sure


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Yes but how does Amnesia look?
> 
> Pic plz


Hes a gigachad, mogs everyone ive seen IRL


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Yes but how does Amnesia look?
> 
> Pic plz


as @Yuyevon said, Amnesia is Gigachad.
this is a pic from one of his threads.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 23, 2020)

Fuck sex. tbh Fuck women


Women are primal animals that should be locked up. LOL @ giving them any opinions or power in society


i still stand by this thread


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jun 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck sex. tbh Fuck women
> 
> 
> Women are primal animals that should be locked up. LOL @ giving them any opinions or power in society
> ...


Yeah nigga I agree fuck them


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck sex. tbh Fuck women


I know I am not gigachad but arent they the same ?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 23, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> I know I am not gigachad but arent they the same ?


I mean sex is lame and so are women for the most part


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I mean sex is lame and so are women for the most part


inject T and stop coping u gigachad

srs if u take DHT u will probably feel the urge to slay 5 girls a day


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I mean sex is lame and so are women for the most part


Yeah bro, sex is totally lame and boring, I just come from threesome btw teehee


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jun 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I mean sex is lame and so are women for the most part



Men who don't actively have sex won't be able to understand this.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 23, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Yeah bro, sex is totally lame and boring, I just come from threesome btw teehee


Yeah i know I'm a douche. And when I was sex starved I did crazy extreme things to get better looking in hopes it would get me a piece of pussy not even including my tens of thousands in surgeries. 

I will say though that even when I first started getting sex consistently I still was like wow this is it, this was what i broke my back to get? I would honestly turn down some guaranteed lays because I really just wanted to play video games instead and porn was completely satisfying, even more so than sex. But I still "forced" myself to put myself out there to keep fucking girls in hopes that it "gets better" I did no fap no porn for MONTHS in a row thinking this will now make REAL sex 100x better, this must have been what the problem was... and guess what it was a little better, but I still really just found porn and other activities OVERALL A NET better activity than hanging with most real women. 

I am never gnna call someone, esp someone who hasnt had much sex a weirdo or whatever for striving for sex, it's hard wired I get it. 

Hedonistic Treadmill is real


----------



## GigaMogger (Jun 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being consistent both with tongue and fingering simultaneously, fighting tongue cramps. All this shit for 4 seconds of orgasm for yourself after when a jerk off with HD porn listening to your fav music and eating junk food is the alternative.
> 
> 
> lmfao at sex. fuck women


Cope


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah i know I'm a douche. And when I was sex starved I did crazy extreme things to get better looking in hopes it would get me a piece of pussy not even including my tens of thousands in surgeries.
> 
> I will say though that even when I first started getting sex consistently I still was like wow this is it, this was what i broke my back to get? I would honestly turn down some guaranteed lays because I really just wanted to play video games instead and porn was completely satisfying, even more so than sex. But I still "forced" myself to put myself out there to keep fucking girls in hopes that it "gets better" I did no fap no porn for MONTHS in a row thinking this will now make REAL sex 100x better, this must have been what the problem was... and guess what it was a little better, but I still really just found porn and other activities OVERALL A NET better activity than hanging with most real women.
> 
> ...


Damn... Does it get better if it's a girl that you like, i.e if you LTR a girl or have oneitis on her?


----------



## NopeToTheRope (Jun 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah i know I'm a douche. And when I was sex starved I did crazy extreme things to get better looking in hopes it would get me a piece of pussy not even including my tens of thousands in surgeries.
> 
> I will say though that even when I first started getting sex consistently I still was like wow this is it, this was what i broke my back to get? I would honestly turn down some guaranteed lays because I really just wanted to play video games instead and porn was completely satisfying, even more so than sex. But I still "forced" myself to put myself out there to keep fucking girls in hopes that it "gets better" I did no fap no porn for MONTHS in a row thinking this will now make REAL sex 100x better, this must have been what the problem was... and guess what it was a little better, but I still really just found porn and other activities OVERALL A NET better activity than hanging with most real women.
> 
> ...



can relate so much, its fun and all but compared to the enormous effort as a average dude to get to have sex with a chick that is not a landwhale, it is so clear to me that the calculation is off lol. It's not that its not fun (considering you don't fuck some boring chick), but the effort you gotta put in is huge lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 8, 2020)

Amnesia went from 6.75 inches (micropenis) to 8 inches with viagra

this thread proves the dickpill

@Colvin76


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

Robocok said:


> This thread is low t af. I love seducing women and making them moan with my fat cock.


Hello my fellow visionmaxxer


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

robtical said:


> "4 seconds of orgasm" is cutcel. uncutcel enjoy every stroke.


Blackpill me on what uncut sensation is like no homo


----------



## robtical (Sep 13, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Blackpill me on what uncut sensation is like no homo


Rub coconut oil on your glans everyday. It will make it more sensitive but never 10/10. Prob more like 3/10 to 7/10. When i cum, i get full body orgasm. Its so intense


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 13, 2020)

robtical said:


> Rub coconut oil on your glans everyday. It will make it more sensitive but never 10/10. Prob more like 3/10 to 7/10. When i cum, i get full body orgasm. Its so intense


Should i get surgery to reattach the foreskin?


----------



## robtical (Sep 14, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Should i get surgery to reattach the foreskin?


i dont know about surgery. but just rub coconut oil n call it a day,


----------



## Heguldus (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Yellowskies (Jun 20, 2021)

Totally agree, then you want to run away anyway

Only worth all the hassle if really high E / hot girl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## litaz (Thursday at 10:58 AM)

Deleted member 4563 said:


> Incels will never experience any of this jfl at you sex havers reading tutorial guides on what to do after you enter her
> 
> View attachment 400332


----------

